# صورة حقيقية الروح القدس فوق لبابا شنوده



## ++menooo++ (15 أبريل 2006)




----------



## †gomana† (15 أبريل 2006)

*صورة جميلة يا مينو*
*شكرا ليك*


----------



## ++menooo++ (15 أبريل 2006)

ميرسى يا جيجى على مرورك


----------



## tamave (26 أبريل 2006)




----------



## My Rock (26 أبريل 2006)

*صورة مريبة...شكرا ليك يا مينو...*


----------



## Coptic Man (27 أبريل 2006)

*تبارك الرب في قديسية 

شكرا يا مينو*


----------



## ++menooo++ (27 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا يا روك و يا مينا على مروركم*
*يا (admins)*
*و احنا فى الخدمه*


----------



## هانى المصرى (25 مايو 2006)

صورةجميلة فعلا


----------



## ++menooo++ (25 مايو 2006)

شكرا هانى على مرورك


----------



## جورج كرسبو (25 مايو 2006)

صورة جميلة قوى يامينو

ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamave (25 مايو 2006)

*sora 7akekeya*

zoko wa enzoro ma atyab al rab


----------



## ?????????? (28 مايو 2006)

*وفين الروح القدس ده الم تقولوا انه حاشا لله هو الله وهو المسيح نزل ولا جاء منين*


----------



## Michael (28 مايو 2006)

فعلا روك الصورة مريبة شوى

وبالنسبة ليكى يا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

متى 3 : 16
فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء واذا السماوات قد انفتحت لة فراى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة واتيا علية.


----------



## هانى المصرى (28 مايو 2006)

الى الاخ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لوتعرف اية هو الروح القدس كان زمانك مسيحى


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> *وفين الروح القدس ده الم تقولوا انه حاشا لله هو الله وهو المسيح نزل ولا جاء منين*


 
*معلش بلاش تضحكوا على طريقة طرحه للاسئلة يا احبة*

*معنى الروح القدس هنا في الظهور و التجلي لا في ظهور الله في عظمته و مجده... اتمنى انك فهمت*


----------



## Jomix (24 أغسطس 2006)

*صورة جميلة جداًز بس لازم نكون كلنا واثقين أن روح الله دائما معنا و مع قديسيه يعنى مايكونش يمانا لما نشوف الصورة و ل ماشوفناش منآمنش.*
*رجاء تقبل كلمتى.*


----------



## ?????????? (27 أغسطس 2006)

*وأنذرهم يوم الآزفة إذ القلوب لدى الحناجر كاظمين ما للظالمين من حميم ولا *
*شفيع يطاع
سورة غافر
الآية 18
إن الدين عند الله الإسلام وما اختلف الذين أوتوا الكتاب إلا من بعد ما جاءهم العلم *
*بغيا بينهم ومن يكفر بآيات الله فإن الله سريع الحساب
سورة آل عمران
الآية 19
إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون
سورة آل عمران
الآية 59
فويل للذين يكتبون 
لكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا فويل لهم مما كتبت *
*أيديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون
سورة البقرة
الآية 79
وقالوا اتخذ الله ولدا سبحانه بل له ما في السماوات والأرض كل له قانتون
سورة البقرة
الآية 116
إذ قال الله يا عيسى إني متوفيك ورافعك إلي ومطهرك من الذين كفروا وجاعل *
*الذين اتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا إلى يوم القيامة ثم إلي مرجعكم فأحكم بينكم فيما *
*كنتم فيه تختلفون
سورة آل عمران
الآية 55
وقولهم إنا قتلنا المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه *
*لهم وإن الذين اختلفوا فيه لفي شك منه ما لهم به من علم إلا اتباع الظن وما قتلوه *
*يقينا
سورة النساء
لآية 157
إذ قال الله يا عيسى ابن مريم اذكر نعمتي عليك وعلى والدتك إذ أيدتك بروح *
*القدس تكلم الناس في المهد وكهلا وإذ علمتك الكتاب والحكمة والتوراة والإنجيل *
*وإذ تخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير بإذني فتنفخ فيها فتكون طيرا بإذني وتبرئ الأكمه *
*والأبرص بإذني وإذ تخرج الموتى بإذني وإذ كففت بني إسرائيل عنك إذ جئتهم *
*بالبينات فقال الذين كفروا منهم إن هذا إلا سحر مبين
سورة المائدة
لآية 110
إذ قال الحواريون يا عيسى ابن مريم هل يستطيع ربك أن ينزل علينا مائدة من *
*السماء قال اتقوا الله إن كنتم مؤمنين*


----------



## Michael (27 أغسطس 2006)

بلاش استعباط انت هو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا شيكت عليك وعلى جهازك فبلاش 

ولو فضلت على الاستعباط دة انا هنشر كل بياناتك هنا 

بلا استثناء

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## mnga (1 أكتوبر 2006)

عظيم انت يارب و عظيم اسمك فى الجبروت


----------



## moussa30000 (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*ربنا معاك يابابا شنوده*

انا مش:dntknw:  شايف الصوره اظاهر:ranting:  الجهاز فيه:a82:  حاجه


----------



## ارووجة (2 أكتوبر 2006)

صوررررة روووعة

مرسي ليك


----------



## heidi (11 أكتوبر 2006)

جميلة اوى الصوره 
ميرسى كتير
​


----------



## mary (11 أكتوبر 2006)

الصورة دى عندى منها وزعوها علينا فى الكنيسة ليتمجد اسم الرب فى قديسيه


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 أكتوبر 2006)

_نشكر تعب محبتك يا مينو ولكن لا تتعجبو   ان للبابا معجزاة كثيرة وانتم تعرفون ان الكرسي البابوي يقع بالاختيار الاهي و بالتالي البابا من اختيار رب المجد يسوع انا لو عرفت اجيب بعض معجزات البابا المسبتة بالدليل القاطع  عشان محدش ياول اننا بتخترع هجبهلكو سلام المسيح معاكو_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*اللللللللللللللللللللللللله 

جسمى اشعر

صورة رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة جدآآآآآآآآآآآآ

شكرآ يا مينووو

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## †السريانيه† (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكراا يامينووو على الصورة الجميلة ربنا يبارك بيك*


----------



## melad_attia333 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*صوره جميله جداااااااا
واول مره اشوفها*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*اللـــــــه 
صوره جميله 
ربنا يبارك الجميع*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (5 ديسمبر 2006)

صورة رائعة  
بل اكتر من روعة 
يعطيك العافية


----------



## sharihan (7 ديسمبر 2006)

الله عليك يا مينو ربنا يبركك​


----------



## vetaa (26 يناير 2011)

*يغلق لانتهاء صلاحيه الصور *


----------

